# Plumber cannot repair GE ultra low NOx water heater?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a GE water heater with a piezo pilot ignition system, I could not get the pilot to light with several tries. A plumber attempted to fix it, and then explained that this model was trouble, his company could not get the correct thermocouple, and I would have to get parts directly from GE.
Long ago another plumber mentioned this water heater was trouble. The model is GG28T06AXK00. It is a General Electric ultra low NOx 6 year water heater.
Have any of you had trouble with this model of water heater? Looks like I will have to wait to Monday to contact GE, and who knows when till the parts come, and all the time the unit will be without hot water.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Also this tank is still under warranty, but I had it installed by a handyman, and I don't have the receipts, ect. I hear GE is pretty sticky about the paperwork for its warranties.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

IMO- GE gas heaters= trouble


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

When you look through the little window in the lower hatch, do you see a spark when you press the red piezo (light the pilot) button?

If you wait two hours and come back and follow the procedure for lighting the pilot, does the pilot come on at least for a few minutes while you hold the other small red button down?

See, also, this thread:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/rheem-hot-water-heater-pilot-burner-not-staying-lit-65755/


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeowners/ge_water_heater.html


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I didn't want to take the time to figure out how to fix the problem because I didn't want the unit to go for too long without hot water. But if the plumber is correct - and you guys say he is correct - then the fix is going to take awhile.
Is there any way to procure GE parts faster? The plumber said the parts are non standard and there is no way for his company to get them.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

It is useful to do some troubleshooting up front, so that the proper parts can be ordered. If you don't want to check things yourself then the plumber will end up doing it possibly making multiple visits, possibly ordering unnecessary parts, and likely charging you more altogether.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

darsunt said:


> I didn't want to take the time to figure out how to fix the problem because I didn't want the unit to go for too long without hot water. But if the plumber is correct - and you guys say he is correct - then the fix is going to take awhile.
> Is there any way to procure GE parts faster? The plumber said the parts are non standard and there is no way for his company to get them.


The only faster way is to replace the whole heater with what the plumber has in stock. Get use to the fact that you're dealing with GE parts.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Are GE water heaters unique in that their parts are hard to get? Are there other brands like that? I was never too choosy about the brand of my water heaters but maybe I should be.
Also, one plumbing supply warehouse I visited doesn't have Kohler valves for kohler toilets. I like kohler toilets, but will they be a parts problem in the future?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You can light the pilot with a match or a stick lighter.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Anything GE = grief


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

darsunt said:


> Are GE water heaters unique in that their parts are hard to get? Are there other brands like that? I was never too choosy about the brand of my water heaters but maybe I should be.
> Also, one plumbing supply warehouse I visited doesn't have Kohler valves for kohler toilets. I like kohler toilets, but will they be a parts problem in the future?


Ge's are unique- at least in my area.
Not all supply houses carry kohler nor do all supply houses carry Delta. But they can get any of the parts in a couple days.
In the current economy, very few supply houses carry stock as they did a couple years ago. Now, nobody wants stock sitting on the shelves for very long.


----------

